# Car share and bus service in Estepona



## aboblia (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all, would really appreciate some feedback. 
How popular is car sharing from Estepona to La Linea? Is this something people practice when living in Estepona and working in Gib? 

I checked the bus timetables here Autobuses Portillo - autocares buses transporte de pasajeros Costa del Sol Málaga y Algeciras , but for the prices I could only find a one way price which is 5.72 Eur, nothing is mentioned on a monthly pass or something similar, more budgetary. Can anyone confirm, if there is a monthly pass option on this route, with a cheaper price?:clap2:

Estepona is where we would like to move, but the main question is what is the best way to get to Gib everyday, without your own car? :confused2:

Hope someone can clarify this for me


----------



## nelsonRFC82 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not aware of a monthly pass and also thought the timetable of the buses not the most practical. I believe the only bus that would get you to La Linea for a 9am start left Estepona at 630 as it is not a direct bus it takes 1.5 hours.

I currently drive to La Linea everyday, park there and walk across border into Gib. Wouldn't be averse to a car share but haven't, as yet, found much info if this is common or not here.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Car sharing from Estepona to Gib certainly happens (I've done it) but on a very informal basis. I know of no way of getting in touch with others than hanging around the bars in the port and networking. And that's quite fun.


----------



## nelsonRFC82 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh well if I have to hang around the bars....needs must ha!


----------



## Jo D (Oct 5, 2011)

*need to share a car from estepona to la linea*

Hi there,

I just changed the job in Gibraltar and I'm starting on Mon at 8am but unfortunately the earliest bus living Estepona at 6.40am will not get me there on time (it's 10 past 8 in La Linea). Are you interested in car share? Does this time even work for you? 

Thank You,
Joanna


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Jo D said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just changed the job in Gibraltar and I'm starting on Mon at 8am but unfortunately the earliest bus living Estepona at 6.40am will not get me there on time (it's 10 past 8 in La Linea). Are you interested in car share? Does this time even work for you?
> 
> ...


Hi Joanna, this thread's a bit old. I'm sure someone will be going to Gib at the time you want. As I said upthread, the only way I know of finding a lift is to actively network in the bars, most of which are in the port. Monday is a bit pronto but good luck.


----------



## Jo D (Oct 5, 2011)

*car share*

Many thanks for advice I'll go to the Irish pub tomorrow and maybe I'll have some luck in finding someone to share a car lane:


----------



## Jessy H (Oct 6, 2011)

*Car share from Estepona to Gibraltar - Mon to Friday*

Hi, I pass by Estepona from Cancelada Monday to Friday to be at work in Gibraltar for 9.00am. I normally leave the house at about 7.30am and could pick someone up along the way. Heading home in the evening, I leave at 6.00pm (ish) to go back up the Coast, though I can be delayed sometimes at my desk!

If anyone is interested in a Car Share I would be happy to talk further. My car is a little old, but it goes!
If anyone is interested let me know, we can always do a trial for a few weeks to see whats best.

Jessy


----------



## Jo D (Oct 5, 2011)

*car share*

Hi Jessy,

I would be delighted to share the car with you and pay for the patrol but I start work at 8am so I've to be at the border at least at 7.20 - 7.30am to get to work on time - especially that my office is on the opposite side of Gibraltar.

Regards,
Joanna


----------



## Jessy H (Oct 6, 2011)

Jo D said:


> Hi Jessy,
> 
> I would be delighted to share the car with you and pay for the patrol but I start work at 8am so I've to be at the border at least at 7.20 - 7.30am to get to work on time - especially that my office is on the opposite side of Gibraltar.
> 
> ...


Hi there, what a pity! Please let me know if that changes though in the future!! 
Regards
J


----------



## Jo D (Oct 5, 2011)

*car share*

 Hi Jessy, if anything change I'll let you know.


----------



## Jo D (Oct 5, 2011)

*car share - la linea - estepona*

Hi Jessy,

I've sorted my morning travel to Gibraltar, it's not perfect but I'm at work on time:clap2: . I wonder if it would be possible to share the car and petrol costs with you on the way back to Estepona. You mentioned you finish work around 6pm which would suit me - I finish at 5pm. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Joannalane:


----------



## lorn (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking to start work in Gib at the end the year and would like to find a car share from CC Diana Park to La Linea / Gibraltar. I'd love to hear from anyone interested in sharing their car and costs. I haven't got my job lined up as I don't want to start immediately, but would like to know it's possible and have something sort of sorted out.

Thanks
L


----------

